# Uninstalling "libwacom" prevents keyboard and mice to work while booted into KDE Plasma 5



## First_Law_of_Unix (Friday at 7:06 AM)

Hello,

I am troubleshooting to get a drawing pad to work on FreeBSD.

When I uninstall the pkg "libwacom" and do a reboot, the mouse and keyboard does not work at all.





						FreshPorts -- x11/libwacom: Adds tablet support to libinput
					

Libwacom is a new library to help implement Wacom tablet settings. It is intended to be used by client-programs that need model identification.




					www.freshports.org
				




I have to boot into single user mode and reinstall `libwacom` and then everything works in order again.

Would also like to say is that when I do `pkg remove libwacom`, it wants to delete hundreds of KDE5 pkgs:


```
pkg remove libwacom

Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Deinstallation has been requested for the following 368 packages (of 0 packages in the universe):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
        SoQt: 1.6.0_1,1
        accounts-qml-module: 0.7_2
        akonadi: 22.12.0
        akonadi-calendar: 22.12.0
        akonadi-contacts: 22.12.0
        akonadi-import-wizard: 22.12.0
        akonadi-mime: 22.12.0
        akonadi-notes: 22.12.0
        akonadi-search: 22.12.0
        akonadiconsole: 22.12.0
        akregator: 22.12.0
        analitza: 22.12.0
        antimicro: 2.23_3
        ark: 22.12.0
        artikulate: 22.12.0
        audiocd-kio: 22.12.0
        baloo-widgets: 22.12.0
        blinken: 22.12.0
        bomber: 22.12.0
        bovo: 22.12.0
        calendarsupport: 22.12.0
        cantor: 22.12.0_2
        cmake-gui-qt5: 3.24.3
        dolphin: 22.12.0
        dragon-player: 22.12.0
        dsbxinput: 0.1.1_1
        eventviews: 22.12.0
        filelight: 22.12.0_1
        granatier: 22.12.0
        grantlee-editor: 22.12.0
        grantlee5: 5.3.0
        grantleetheme: 22.12.0
        gwenview: 22.12.0
        incidenceeditor: 22.12.0
        ja-kiten: 22.12.0
        kColorPicker: 0.2.0_1
        kImageAnnotator: 0.6.0
        kaccounts-integration: 22.12.0
        kaddressbook: 22.12.0
        kalarm: 22.12.0
        kalgebra: 22.12.0
        kamera: 22.12.0
        kanagram: 22.12.0
        kapman: 22.12.0
        kate: 22.12.0
        katomic: 22.12.0
        kblackbox: 22.12.0
        kblocks: 22.12.0
        kbounce: 22.12.0
        kbreakout: 22.12.0
        kbruch: 22.12.0
        kcalc: 22.12.0
        kcalutils: 22.12.0
        kcharselect: 22.12.0
        kcolorchooser: 22.12.0
        kcron: 22.12.0
        kde-baseapps: 22.12.0_1
        kde5: 5.24.7.22.12.0
        kdeadmin: 22.12.0
        kdebugsettings: 22.12.0
        kdeedu: 22.12.0
        kdegames: 22.12.0
        kdegraphics: 22.12.0
        kdegraphics-mobipocket: 22.12.0
        kdegraphics-svgpart: 22.12.0
        kdegraphics-thumbnailers: 22.12.0
        kdemultimedia: 22.12.0_1
        kdemultimedia-ffmpegthumbs: 22.12.0
        kdenetwork: 22.12.0
        kdenetwork-filesharing: 22.12.0
        kdenlive: 22.12.0_1
        kdepim: 22.12.0_1
        kdepim-addons: 22.12.0
        kdepim-runtime: 22.12.0
        kdeutils: 22.12.0
        kdf: 22.12.0
        kdiagram: 2.8.0
        kdialog: 22.12.0
        kdiamond: 22.12.0
        kdsoap: 1.9.0
        keditbookmarks: 22.12.0
        kf5-baloo: 5.101.0
        kf5-frameworkintegration: 5.101.0
        kf5-kactivities: 5.101.0
        kf5-kactivities-stats: 5.101.0
        kf5-kauth: 5.101.0
        kf5-kbookmarks: 5.101.0
        kf5-kcalendarcore: 5.101.0,1
        kf5-kcmutils: 5.101.0
        kf5-kcompletion: 5.101.0
        kf5-kconfig: 5.101.0
        kf5-kconfigwidgets: 5.101.0
        kf5-kcontacts: 5.101.0,1
        kf5-kcrash: 5.101.0
        kf5-kdav: 5.101.0,1
        kf5-kdbusaddons: 5.101.0
        kf5-kdeclarative: 5.101.0
        kf5-kded: 5.101.0
        kf5-kdelibs4support: 5.101.0
        kf5-kdesignerplugin: 5.101.0
        kf5-kdesu: 5.101.0
        kf5-kdewebkit: 5.101.0
        kf5-kdoctools: 5.101.0
        kf5-kemoticons: 5.101.0
        kf5-kfilemetadata: 5.101.0
        kf5-kglobalaccel: 5.101.0
        kf5-kguiaddons: 5.101.0
        kf5-kholidays: 5.101.0
        kf5-khtml: 5.101.0
        kf5-ki18n: 5.101.0
        kf5-kiconthemes: 5.101.0
        kf5-kidletime: 5.101.0
        kf5-kimageformats: 5.101.0
        kf5-kinit: 5.101.0
        kf5-kio: 5.101.0
        kf5-kirigami2: 5.101.0
        kf5-kitemmodels: 5.101.0
        kf5-kitemviews: 5.101.0
        kf5-kjobwidgets: 5.101.0
        kf5-kjsembed: 5.101.0
        kf5-knewstuff: 5.101.0
        kf5-knotifications: 5.101.0
        kf5-knotifyconfig: 5.101.0
        kf5-kpackage: 5.101.0
        kf5-kparts: 5.101.0
        kf5-kpeople: 5.101.0
        kf5-kplotting: 5.101.0
        kf5-kpty: 5.101.0
        kf5-kquickcharts: 5.101.0
        kf5-kross: 5.101.0
        kf5-krunner: 5.101.0
        kf5-kservice: 5.101.0
        kf5-ktexteditor: 5.101.0
        kf5-ktextwidgets: 5.101.0
        kf5-kunitconversion: 5.101.0
        kf5-kwallet: 5.101.0
        kf5-kwayland: 5.101.0
        kf5-kwidgetsaddons: 5.101.0
        kf5-kwindowsystem: 5.101.0
        kf5-kxmlgui: 5.101.0
        kf5-kxmlrpcclient: 5.101.0
        kf5-plasma-framework: 5.101.0
        kf5-prison: 5.101.0
        kf5-purpose: 5.101.0
        kf5-qqc2-desktop-style: 5.101.0
        kf5-solid: 5.101.0
        kf5-sonnet: 5.101.0
        kf5-syndication: 5.101.0,1
        kf5-syntax-highlighting: 5.101.0
        kf5-threadweaver: 5.101.0
        kfloppy: 22.12.0
        kfourinline: 22.12.0
        kgeography: 22.12.0
        kgpg: 22.12.0
        khangman: 22.12.0
        khelpcenter: 22.12.0
        kidentitymanagement: 22.12.0
        kig: 22.12.0
        killbots: 22.12.0
        kimap: 22.12.0
        kio-extras: 22.12.0
        kipi-plugins: 22.12.0
        kiriki: 22.12.0
        kitinerary: 22.12.0_2
        kjumpingcube: 22.12.0
        kldap: 22.12.0
        klettres: 22.12.0
        klickety: 22.12.0
        klines: 22.12.0
        kmahjongg: 22.12.0
        kmail: 22.12.0
        kmail-account-wizard: 22.12.0
        kmailtransport: 22.12.0
        kmbox: 22.12.0
        kmime: 22.12.0
        kmines: 22.12.0
        kmplot: 22.12.0
        knavalbattle: 22.12.0
        knetwalk: 22.12.0
        knights: 22.12.0
        kolf: 22.12.0
        kollision: 22.12.0
        kolourpaint: 22.12.0
        konquest: 22.12.0
        konsole: 22.12.0
        kontact: 22.12.0
        kontactinterface: 22.12.0
        kopete: 22.12.0
        korganizer: 22.12.0
        kpat: 22.12.0
        kpimtextedit: 22.12.0
        kpkpass: 22.12.0
        krdc: 22.12.0
        kreversi: 22.12.0
        krfb: 22.12.0
        krita: 5.1.3_1
        kruler: 22.12.0
        ksanecore: 22.12.0
        kseexpr: 4.0.4.0
        kshisen: 22.12.0
        ksirk: 22.12.0
        ksmtp: 22.12.0
        ksnakeduel: 22.12.0
        kspaceduel: 22.12.0
        ksquares: 22.12.0
        ksudoku: 22.12.0
        ksystemlog: 22.12.0
        kteatime: 22.12.0
        ktimer: 22.12.0
        ktnef: 22.12.0
        ktuberling: 22.12.0
        kturtle: 22.12.0
        kubrick: 22.12.0
        kuserfeedback: 1.2.0_1
        kwalletmanager: 22.12.0
        kwordquiz: 22.12.0
        libdbusmenu-qt5: 0.9.3.160420160218_13
        libgravatar: 22.12.0
        libinput: 1.22.0
        libkcddb: 22.12.0
        libkcompactdisc: 22.12.0
        libkdcraw: 22.12.0
        libkdegames: 22.12.0
        libkdepim: 22.12.0
        libkeduvocdocument: 22.12.0
        libkexiv2: 22.12.0
        libkgapi: 22.12.0
        libkipi: 22.12.0
        libkleo: 22.12.0
        libkmahjongg: 22.12.0
        libksane: 22.12.0
        libksieve: 22.12.0
        libktorrent: 22.12.0
        libkvkontakte: 5.0.0_5
        libportal: 0.6_1
        libreoffice: 7.4.3.2_1
        libwacom: 1.5
        lskat: 22.12.0
        mailcommon: 22.12.0
        mailimporter: 22.12.0
        marble: 22.12.0
        mbox-importer: 22.12.0
        messagelib: 22.12.0
        mlt7-glaxnimate: 7.10.0
        mlt7-qt5: 7.10.0
        okular: 22.12.0_2
        palapeli: 22.12.0
        parley: 22.12.0
        phonon-gstreamer-qt5: 4.10.0_4
        phonon-qt5: 4.11.1
        picmi: 22.12.0
        pim-data-exporter: 22.12.0
        pim-sieve-editor: 22.12.0
        pimcommon: 22.12.0
        pinentry-qt5: 1.2.1
        plasma5-breeze: 5.24.7
        plasma5-breeze-gtk: 5.24.7
        plasma5-discover: 5.24.7
        plasma5-drkonqi: 5.24.7
        plasma5-kactivitymanagerd: 5.24.7
        plasma5-kde-cli-tools: 5.24.7
        plasma5-kde-gtk-config: 5.24.7
        plasma5-kdecoration: 5.24.7
        plasma5-kdeplasma-addons: 5.24.7
        plasma5-kgamma5: 5.24.7
        plasma5-khotkeys: 5.24.7
        plasma5-kinfocenter: 5.24.7
        plasma5-kmenuedit: 5.24.7
        plasma5-kscreen: 5.24.7
        plasma5-kscreenlocker: 5.24.7
        plasma5-ksshaskpass: 5.24.7
        plasma5-ksysguard: 5.22.0_2
        plasma5-ksystemstats: 5.24.7
        plasma5-kwallet-pam: 5.24.7
        plasma5-kwayland-integration: 5.24.7
        plasma5-kwayland-server: 5.24.7
        plasma5-kwin: 5.24.7
        plasma5-kwrited: 5.24.7
        plasma5-layer-shell-qt: 5.24.7
        plasma5-libkscreen: 5.24.7
        plasma5-libksysguard: 5.24.7
        plasma5-milou: 5.24.7
        plasma5-oxygen: 5.24.7
        plasma5-plasma: 5.24.7
        plasma5-plasma-browser-integration: 5.24.7
        plasma5-plasma-desktop: 5.24.7
        plasma5-plasma-disks: 5.24.7
        plasma5-plasma-integration: 5.24.7
        plasma5-plasma-pa: 5.24.7
        plasma5-plasma-sdk: 5.24.7
        plasma5-plasma-workspace: 5.24.7_1
        plasma5-polkit-kde-agent-1: 5.24.7
        plasma5-powerdevil: 5.24.7
        plasma5-systemsettings: 5.24.7
        polkit-qt-1: 0.114.0
        poppler-qt5: 22.12.0
        print-manager: 22.12.0
        py39-pivy: 0.6.6
        py39-qt5: 5.15.7
        py39-qt5-chart: 5.15.6
        py39-qt5-networkauth: 5.15.5_2
        py39-qt5-pyqt: 5.15.7
        py39-shiboken2: 5.15.2_4
        qbittorrent: 4.5.0
        qpdfview: 0.4.18_36
        qscintilla2-qt5: 2.13.3
        qt5-3d: 5.15.7p6
        qt5-assistant: 5.15.7p1
        qt5-charts: 5.15.7p0
        qt5-connectivity: 5.15.7p5
        qt5-datavis3d: 5.15.7p0
        qt5-declarative: 5.15.7p25
        qt5-declarative-test: 5.15.7p25
        qt5-designer: 5.15.7p1
        qt5-gamepad: 5.15.7p0
        qt5-graphicaleffects: 5.15.7p0
        qt5-gui: 5.15.7p177
        qt5-help: 5.15.7p1
        qt5-imageformats: 5.15.7p6
        qt5-linguist: 5.15.7p1
        qt5-location: 5.15.7p3
        qt5-multimedia: 5.15.7p1
        qt5-opengl: 5.15.7p177
        qt5-pixeltool: 5.15.7p1
        qt5-printsupport: 5.15.7p177
        qt5-qdbusviewer: 5.15.7p1
        qt5-qdoc: 5.15.7p1
        qt5-qev: 5.15.7p1
        qt5-qtdiag: 5.15.7p1
        qt5-quick3d: 5.15.7p1
        qt5-quickcontrols: 5.15.7p0
        qt5-quickcontrols2: 5.15.7p7
        qt5-quicktimeline: 5.15.7p0
        qt5-remoteobjects: 5.15.7p0
        qt5-scripttools: 5.15.11p0
        qt5-scxml: 5.15.7p0
        qt5-sensors: 5.15.7p0
        qt5-speech: 5.15.7p1
        qt5-svg: 5.15.7p9
        qt5-uiplugin: 5.15.7p1
        qt5-uitools: 5.15.7p1
        qt5-virtualkeyboard: 5.15.7p0
        qt5-wayland: 5.15.7p58
        qt5-webchannel: 5.15.7p3
        qt5-webengine: 5.15.2_7
        qt5-webglplugin: 5.15.7p0
        qt5-webkit: 5.212.0.a4_11
        qt5-websockets-qml: 5.15.7p2
        qt5-widgets: 5.15.7p177
        qt5-x11extras: 5.15.7p0
        qt5-xmlpatterns: 5.15.7p0
        rocs: 22.12.0
        sddm: 0.19.0_7
        signon-kwallet-extension: 22.12.0
        signon-plugin-oauth2: 0.25
        signon-qt5: 8.60_1
        signon-ui: 0.17_8
        skanlite: 22.12.0
        spectacle: 22.12.0
        sqlitebrowser: 3.12.1_7
        step: 22.12.0
        suil: 0.10.12
        vlc: 3.0.18,4
        vtk9: 9.2.2_1
        xf86-input-libinput: 1.2.0_1
        xorg: 7.7_3
        xorg-drivers: 7.7_7
        xpdf: 4.04,1

Number of packages to be removed: 368

The operation will free 2 GiB.

Proceed with deinstalling packages? [y/N]:
```

So I end up using `pkg delete -f libwacom` so that it does not remove KDE5 and other pkgs.

Any how, how can I remove libwacom and not crash my system or have the mouse or keyboard not functioning?

Thanks.


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Friday at 7:36 AM)

Are you sure you didn’t make other changes e.g. to config files?

So when you do this removal there are config files relying on it being installed?

In some of your other threads there are mentions of config changes.


----------



## First_Law_of_Unix (Friday at 8:02 AM)

Hello thanks for the reply.

These are the only config files I have edited:

`nano /boot/loader.conf`


```
kern.geom.label.disk_ident.enable="0"
kern.geom.label.gptid.enable="0"
cryptodev_load="YES"
zfs_load="YES"

#Soundcard:
snd_envy24ht_load="YES"

#Webcam USB:
cuse_load="YES"

#exFAT mounting/read/write/format abilities (fusefs-exfat):
fusefs_load="YES"

#XP-Pen Pad:
#The following crashes x-server:
#hw.usb.usbhid.enable="1"
#usbhid.enable="1"
#usbhid_load="YES"

#hgame_load="YES"
```

`nano /etc/rc.conf`


```
sendmail_enable="NONE"
hostname="user.user.user"
ifconfig_re0="DHCP"
sshd_enable="NO"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
zfs_enable="YES"

#GPU:
kld_list="amdgpu"

#KDE:
dbus_enable="YES"
sddm_enable="YES"

#USB Webcam:
webcamd_enable="YES"


#.....................
#XP-Pen Drawing Pad:
#wacom_enable="YES"
#devd_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
#iichid_load="YES"

#Custom Service:
#xppen_enable="YES"

#Note: the following crashes x server:
#kld_list="usbhid"
#.....................


linux_enable="NO"
ubuntu_enable="YES"
```

`nano /usr/local/etc/devd/webcamd.conf`


```
# Generic USB video devices.
notify 100 {
    match "system"        "USB";
    match "subsystem"    "INTERFACE";
    match "type"        "ATTACH";
    match "intclass"    "0x0e";
    action "/usr/local/etc/rc.d/webcamd start $cdev 2>/dev/null";
};

# Vendor specific USB webcams and DVB devices.
notify 100 {
    match "system"        "USB";
    match "subsystem"    "INTERFACE";
    match "type"        "ATTACH";
    match "intclass"    "0xff";
    action "/usr/local/etc/rc.d/webcamd start $cdev 2>/dev/null";
};

# Unspecified USB webcams and DVB devices.
notify 100 {
    match "system"        "USB";
    match "subsystem"    "INTERFACE";
    match "type"        "ATTACH";
    match "intclass"    "0x00";
    action "/usr/local/etc/rc.d/webcamd start $cdev 2>/dev/null";
};

# Logitech webcams
notify 100 {
    match "system"           "USB";
    match "subsystem"      "INTERFACE";
    match "type"           "ATTACH";
    match "vendor"           "0x046d";
    match "intclass"       "0x0a";
    match "intsubclass"    "0xff";
    action "/usr/local/etc/rc.d/webcamd start $cdev 2>/dev/null";
};

# Generic USB input devices.
notify 100 {
    match "system"        "USB";
    match "subsystem"    "INTERFACE";
    match "type"        "ATTACH";
    match "intclass"    "0x03";
#
# Limit HID device attach to Wacom Devices
# else webcamd might attach to your keyboard
# and mouse
#
    match "vendor"        "0x28bd";
    action "/usr/local/etc/rc.d/webcamd start $cdev $interface 2>/dev/null";
};

# Elantech touchscreen
notify 100 {
    match "system"        "USB";
    match "subsystem"    "INTERFACE";
    match "type"        "ATTACH";

    match "vendor"        "0x04f3";
    match "product"        "0x2071";

    action "/usr/local/etc/rc.d/webcamd start $cdev $interface 2>/dev/null";
};

# Logitech gamepad
notify 100 {
    match "system"        "USB";
    match "subsystem"    "INTERFACE";
    match "type"        "ATTACH";

    match "vendor"        "0x046d";
    match "product"        "0xc216|0xc219";

    action "/usr/local/etc/rc.d/webcamd start $cdev $interface 2>/dev/null";
};
```

And lastly, there is a file at: /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
Which contains the file: 60-xp-pen.conf

Which it's contents contains:


```
Section "InputClass"
  Identifier "XP-Pen Artist 24 Pro"
  MatchUSBID "28bd:f92d"
  MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
  Driver "libinput"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
  Identifier "XP-Pen Artist 22E Pro"
  MatchUSBID "28bd:f90b"
  MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
  Driver "libinput"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
  Identifier "XP-Pen Artist 22R Pro"
  MatchUSBID "28bd:f91b"
  MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
  Driver "libinput"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
  Identifier "XP-Pen Artist 16 Pro"
  MatchUSBID "28bd:f90a"
  MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
  Driver "libinput"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
  Identifier "XP-Pen Artist 13.3 Pro"
  MatchUSBID "28bd:f92b"
  MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
  Driver "libinput"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
  Identifier "XP-Pen Artist 15.6 Pro"
  MatchUSBID "28bd:f90d"
  MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
  Driver "libinput"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
  Identifier "XP-Pen Artist 12 Pro"
  MatchUSBID "28bd:f80a"
  MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
  Driver "libinput"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
  Identifier "XP-Pen Innovator 16"
  MatchUSBID "28bd:f92c"
  MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
  Driver "libinput"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
  Identifier "XP-Pen Deco Pro S"
  MatchUSBID "28bd:f909"
  MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
  Driver "libinput"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
  Identifier "XP-Pen Deco Pro M"
  MatchUSBID "28bd:f904"
  MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
  Driver "libinput"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
  Identifier "XP-Pen Deco Pro MW"
  MatchUSBID "28bd:f934"
  MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
  Driver "libinput"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
  Identifier "XP-Pen Deco 01v2"
  MatchUSBID "28bd:f905"
  MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
  Driver "libinput"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
  Identifier "XP-Pen Deco 02"
  MatchUSBID "28bd:0803"
  MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
  Driver "libinput"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
  Identifier "XP-Pen Star G430S"
  MatchUSBID "28bd:f914"
  MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
  Driver "libinput"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
  Identifier "XP-Pen AC19 Shortcut Remote"
  MatchUSBID "28bd:f201"
  MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
  Driver "libinput"
EndSection
```

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## SirDice (Friday at 12:17 PM)

Is x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev installed? Also check `kern.evdev.rcpt_mask` in /etc/sysctl.conf:

```
% sysctl -d kern.evdev.rcpt_mask
kern.evdev.rcpt_mask: Who is receiving events: bit0 - sysmouse, bit1 - kbdmux, bit2 - mouse hardware, bit3 - keyboard hardware
```


----------



## T-Daemon (Friday at 1:58 PM)

First_Law_of_Unix said:


> When I uninstall the pkg "libwacom" and do a reboot, the mouse and keyboard does not work at all.





First_Law_of_Unix said:


> I have to boot into single user mode and reinstall `libwacom` and then everything works in order again.


This is not surprising. x11/libwacom is a dependency (its shared library libwacom.so.2) of x11/libinput, which is a dependency of x11-drivers/xf86-input-libinput, which handles input devices like keyboards, mice, ect.

By removing x11/libwacom you render the device detection and handling impossible.

libinput(4)

```
DESCRIPTION
       libinput is an Xorg input driver based on libinput.  It therefore
       supports all input devices that libinput can handle, including most
       mice, keyboards, tablets and touchscreens.
```


```
% pkg info -rob libwacom
libwacom-1.5
Origin         : x11/libwacom
*Shared Libs provided:
    libwacom.so.2
Required by    :
    libinput-1.22.0*


 % pkg info -ro libinput
libinput-1.22.0
Origin         : x11/libinput
*Required by    :
    qt5-gui-5.15.5p165_1
    xf86-input-libinput-1.2.0_1*
```



First_Law_of_Unix said:


> Would also like to say is that when I do `pkg remove libwacom`, it wants to delete hundreds of KDE5 pkgs:


As you can see in the above "Required by" output there is also x11-toolkits/qt5-gui, which is a dependency of KDE related packages. When x11/libwacom is removed as a dependency for a KDE package, the KDE package itself and all that KDE packages dependencies will also be removed.



First_Law_of_Unix said:


> Installed packages to be REMOVED:
> ...
> qt5-gui: 5.15.7p177
> ...





First_Law_of_Unix said:


> Any how, how can I remove libwacom and not crash my system or have the mouse or keyboard not functioning?


Why do you want to remove x11/libwacom in the first place? Let it installed.




First_Law_of_Unix said:


> And lastly, there is a file at: */usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/*
> Which contains the file: 60-xp-pen.conf


Is the xorg.conf.d directorys full path the actual one on your system or did you mistyped? It should be /usr/*local*/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Friday at 7:20 PM)

First_Law_of_Unix said:


> config files I have edited


I was wondering if any of those USB input device changes might have caused problems but as  T-Daemon is pointing out there’s a more obvious reason.

As T-Daemon said, why not just leave libwacom installed.


----------



## First_Law_of_Unix (Friday at 11:33 PM)

SirDice said:


> Is x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev installed? Also check `kern.evdev.rcpt_mask` in /etc/sysctl.conf:
> 
> ```
> % sysctl -d kern.evdev.rcpt_mask
> ...



Hello SirDice, thanks for your reply.

The x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev is installed. I read that this is the preferred driver to use for tablets. It is why I want to remove libwacom.

Here are the info in the file /etc/sysctl.conf:


```
# $FreeBSD$
#
#  This file is read when going to multi-user and its contents piped thru
#  ``sysctl'' to adjust kernel values.  ``man 5 sysctl.conf'' for details.
#

# Uncomment this to prevent users from seeing information about processes that
# are being run under another UID.
#security.bsd.see_other_uids=0
vfs.zfs.min_auto_ashift=12
kern.evdev.rcpt_mask=6
```

I will comment out:
`kern.evdev.rcpt_mask=6`

Havent done a reboot, but this is what I get when entering `sysctl -d kern.evdev.rcpt_mask`:


```
kern.evdev.rcpt_mask: Who is receiving events: bit0 - sysmouse, bit1 - kbdmux, bit2 - mouse hardware, bit3 - keyboard hardware
```


----------



## First_Law_of_Unix (Friday at 11:42 PM)

T-Daemon said:


> Why do you want to remove x11/libwacom in the first place? Let it installed.
> 
> Is the xorg.conf.d directorys full path the actual one on your system or did you mistyped? It should be /usr/*local*/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/



Thanks for your reply. I wanted to do some troubleshooting, wanted to get a USB "XP-Pen" drawing tablet to work on FreeBSD. Since it is not a Wacom device, I assumed Wacom drivers are conflicting with the XP-Pen device. Wanted to uninstall it and see what would happen.

Anyhow, someone told me that the newer XP-Pen drawing tablets have a "lock bit", so this seems like I need to do some digging around to override it and might as well buy a Huion or Wacom drawing tablet instead.

However XP-Pen does have a Linux driver, not sure if it makes sense to install it on FreeBSD's Linux Binary Compatibility.

The file path for /usr/local/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
Contains the following contents:


```
.
├── 10-evdev.conf
├── 10-quirks.conf
├── 20-evdev-kbd.conf
└── 40-libinput.conf
```


----------



## T-Daemon (Saturday at 1:35 PM)

First_Law_of_Unix said:


> I wanted to do some troubleshooting, wanted to get a USB "XP-Pen" drawing tablet to work on FreeBSD.


The x11/libwacom in ports is rather old, version 1.5. The latest is version 2.5.0 and has support for your XP-Pen Star G640 (model taken from your Thread how-to-make-use-of-xp-pen-star-g640-usb-drawing-writing-tablet-on-freebsd.87635/).

The easiest what you can try is copy the xp-pen-g640.tablet file from the libwacom Github repository and place it under /usr/local/share/libwacom/. For details see To add support for a new tablet to libwacom git:.

If that doesn't work, the current libwacom in ports might be to old. In that case file a PR (bug report), e.g. subject: "x11/libwacom upgrade to 2.5.0, add support for XP-Pen Star G640". Link in the PR the Github pages for your tablet and NEWS from above.

Or you can try to upgrade the x11/libwacom port by yourself, which requires some knowledge in upgrading ports though.


----------



## First_Law_of_Unix (Sunday at 4:19 AM)

T-Daemon said:


> The x11/libwacom in ports is rather old, version 1.5. The latest is version 2.5.0 and has support for your XP-Pen Star G640 (model taken from your Thread how-to-make-use-of-xp-pen-star-g640-usb-drawing-writing-tablet-on-freebsd.87635/).
> 
> The easiest what you can try is copy the xp-pen-g640.tablet file from the libwacom Github repository and place it under /usr/local/share/libwacom/. For details see To add support for a new tablet to libwacom git:.
> 
> ...



Wow, thank you for your immense information. 

Will let you know if it worked.


----------

